# Removing REALVnc 5.2.1 from my Macbook



## Aanny

Hello

I have tried to completely remove REALVnc 5.2.1, from my macbook mavericks OS X 10.9.5

1) Un installed VNC Server
2) Un installed VNC Viewer

I then checked to make sure that this had actually happened in that I tried to VNC into my macbook from another machine but then strangely I got a login prompt
to login to the macbook, jpg below

When you remove anything from a Windows OS environment you can actually edit the registry to remove any remnants of the programme you are trying to completely remove, but with Apple OS I have no idea how to do this.

The macbook actually thinks that the server is still running , when I try the password I know to be correct I get the message "Authentication failure" which imply s I have entered the wrong password, but my point is the login prompt should not appear at all from any machine I use to VNC into the macbook as I have removed all trace of VNC ? ( well I think I have ) 

What am I missing here ?

Thanks


----------



## joeten

Hi, check into /Library/StartupItems for an entry there from 'OSXvnc'.


----------



## Aanny

I looked at the path suggested and nothing inside that folder at all.

I have 2 other accounts on the macbook so I first of all logged into the other account and then the guest account ( nothing in that folder for each profile either ) 

I decided to re install Real VNC 5.2.1 since this thing seems to think a RealVNC server is still running on it .. 

I can not now VNC into the mackbook even with the server installed ? I get the login screen as per my first post and then the same error message below ?

When I try to VNC out of the macbook from the main account the connect button does not bring up the login prompt ( from the macbook ) yet if I login to the other account or the guest account, I then get the login prompt after I attempt to VNC out of the macbook .. this is very strange
bearing in mind the macbook firewall is turned off 

Summary

1) Can not VNC to macbook even with RealVNC Server installed 
2) Can only VNC to other PC's from the guest and other account - I can not VNC out of the main account from the macbook.

I wish I could clear this down but I do not know how to - believe me I have tried before I decided to start posting my problem.


----------



## joeten

Hi, the documentation I find at present is for enterprise edition https://www.realvnc.com/products/vnc/documentation/4.4/mac/install_mac.html
I will keep looking into it as time permits.


----------



## joeten

Ok, I found this on it.

Removing VNC
Using desktop tools

To uninstall VNC Server, navigate to the Applications > RealVNC > Advanced folder, and double-click the Uninstall VNC Server program. Note administrative privileges are required. To uninstall VNC Viewer, repeat this operation using Uninstall VNC Viewer.
At the command line

Run the following commands sequentially as a user with administrative privileges:

/Applications/RealVNC/Advanced/Uninstall\ VNC\ Server.app/Contents/Resources/uninstaller.sh
/Applications/RealVNC/Advanced/Uninstall\ VNC\ Viewer.app/Contents/Resources/uninstaller.sh

Note: To completely remove (benign) configuration and other files or settings that may remain, follow these instructions. https://www.realvnc.com/products/vnc/documentation/5.1/guides/user/am1083085.html


----------



## Aanny

Hi

Before I start may I thank you for the time you have given here to me.

I Went through it step by step

The Advanced folder that contains the un install apps ( that is how I originally removed them ) but never the less I followed your instructions.

Your comment ( sorry I should have used quote ) 
====================================================
Run the following commands sequentially as a user with administrative privileges:

/Applications/RealVNC/Advanced/Uninstall\ VNC\ Server.app/Contents/Resources/uninstaller.sh
/Applications/RealVNC/Advanced/Uninstall\ VNC\ Viewer.app/Contents/Resources/uninstaller.sh
====================================================
Pulled up " file not found " which is understandable .. I think ? since I have un installed both applications.

The link that refereed to (benign) configuration did have some vnc stuff left over which I deleted .. 

I then rebooted but yet the same issue is still with me in that a login prompt still appears for the macbooks IP Address - I checked the router to make sure it is that IP address linked to the macbook.

Mmm this is very odd .. as far as I can see following your instructions I should not have any RealVNC server running yet the macbook thinks that I have ??


----------



## joeten

Hmm have you tried this to see if the changes take effect on the situation Mac OS: How to release and renew a DHCP lease


----------



## MartyF81

Mac OS-X has VNC protocol built into the OS. You do not need a server or client installed to make it work. I believe this "fundamental" part of the OS is what is responding to your VNC request. Since VNC is basically just a "protocol" as long as your client is speaking "VNC" the built in "Server" will happily respond if it has been given permission to do so via your settings.

For example if you pop open Safari and type vnc://192.168.1.X (whatever the IP of a Mac is) it will pop up a window asking you to Authenticate. I have never installed VNC anything on any of my Macs... and I use this all the time to hook into other Macs inside my house to do stuff with them.

If what I suspect above is whats causing your issue... I think you just need to go into the "Sharing" Panel of your system preferences and adjust permissions on there to prevent sharing.


----------



## Aanny

Ahhh ... 

before I go any further with you latest reply - I posted this below a week ago

PortForward's Forum • View topic - Port Forward Airport Extreme ( Network Win & Mac )

Which really was more of a way of trying to get my Airport extreme to allow me to port forward .. so because I have not had much luck with a solution to that post I have decided to try to just resolve the VNC issue on this forum site which I might add ( since the post above ) now does not allow me to VNC into the macbook.

I think my vnc problems could be caused because I am using the Airport extreme which connects via the extended wireless method, as you can not join a wireless network with extreme you can only do that with express.

I have no problem connecting to the internet with the macbook - so I never mentioned the Airport extreme .. I can now see that I should have given all the info that may not have seemed relevant to me, but in fact it must be relevant

The post is not to long but if you feel it is to tangled with this apparent web I have caught myself in, I will understand if you give this a miss


----------



## joeten

The troubleshooting pages may be of help Networking - Apple Support
https://www.apple.com/uk/support/airport/basestations/


----------



## Aanny

MartyF81 

I have only just seen your reply, I thought that I had replied to joeten 

I accept your logic - I should have thought of that actually .. what is not explained however is when I install RealVNC 5.2.1 the server - I can not Authenticate the password which I know to be correct - that bit is odd along with the main account not being able to use the viewer but the other two accounts can ?

I will take a look at the link joeten has sent and some how try to find out where I am going wrong .. it seems like a long dark alley I have driven down with no lights


----------



## joeten

I have posted the links as sometimes it is better to recap on what you did and what was the original setup, this way you can backtrack and possibly find where you may have made a misstep. Obviously we have no real clue what changes you made at this point.
Initally I had thought it was either just a uninstall issue then I thought possibly a change had been made within the network settings.


----------



## MartyF81

Aanny said:


> MartyF81
> I can not Authenticate the password which I know to be correct - that bit is odd along with the main account not being able to use the viewer but the other two accounts can ?


Are these "Accounts" created in the Mac OS "Users" panel? or are you referring to "Accounts" you made when you set up RealVNC?

The built in Mac OS VNC is going to use user accounts that are in the Users Panel of System Preferences (unless you have set up some type of Domain on your LAN). If you go to the Sharing area... you will see based on function which User Accounts have been granted Access.

Your client might not respond in the proper format that the internal VNC is expecting which could be why you are getting the User/Password error.

All I am really getting at here.... is that basically... When you phone home... your Mac is going to answer on that port and say "Whats up? Who are you?"and it is expecting an answer from the list it has in its Panel.


----------



## Aanny

MartyF81 said:


> Are these "Accounts" created in the Mac OS "Users" panel? or are you referring to "Accounts" you made when you set up RealVNC?


Yes I created them within the mac environment - one for my daughter which has no restrictions - and the guest account which I think is already setup.

I did actually have this all working fine i.e vnc etc - the problems seem to have arisen since I put the Airport extreme within my network 

I am not able to change the router mode to DCHP & NAT as it is greyed out on the Airport extreme .. it might be a faulty device although I doubt it .. 

The device looks very simple to set up and then use but I have been blocked some how .. thinking about it I think my vnc problems are related to the Airport extreme.


----------



## joeten

Can I jump in and ask about your mention of the extended wifi method, how has this been implemented for instance are you using bridge mode.


----------



## Aanny

The macbook is being used downstairs at the moment so I can not interrupt, but I do have a jpg of the greyed out router mode I took last week 

I do also have Airport utility installed on my win 7 machines so I took a snapshot of this named ( win 7 airport ) which might help you to see the problems I have .. the connection sharing is greyed out .. from memory I connected the extreme and manually set it up - I was given a few options one of which was the extended wireless option. 

Sorry I am being so vague - I am going from memory here, also I did not touch my buffalo router at all - it allocated an IP address for me.

Hope this helps you

Ps Went into work at 07.00am this morning - and I am about to pass out with tiredness .. if you guys are so kind as to leave any replies I will pick them up in the morning .. am decorating the house over the weekend so I will be watching out for any help that comes my way

Thanks once again.


----------



## Aanny

Hello

I have been at this over most of the weekend.

So this is where I am at this point in time - after trying to sort out the Airport extreme with the mac in situ, I just could not get the Airport Extreme to enable me to change the Router mode ( which is still greyed out )

So I have now temporarily removed the Airport extreme and I am connecting the mac via wi-fi as per the original set up into the Router.

I can now on the mac get the VNC Viewer prompt to show up using all 3 accounts on the mac - and I can login to any machine on my network .. but I still can not login to my mac via VNC using my other machines ( all windows machines ) 

I can log into the mac using my iPad ( only ) but I suspect the mac and the iPad are using apple protocols and are by passing the Real VNC programme .

So in sort I am just trying to get back to where I was before I started the Airport extreme addition - but for some reason the VNC server installed on the mac thinks that the password is incorrect as I get a constant "Authentication failure" any time I try to login ??

Any suggestions would be helpful - I am more than happy to try out things as you learn much more doing things yourself - but I haver come to a bit of a stop at this point anyway.


----------



## joeten

Hi the user guide might give some clues https://www.realvnc.com/products/vnc/documentation/5.0/guides/user/aj1074738.html there is also a chat feature on the page which could prove useful.


----------



## Aanny

Yes thanks for the link - I actually looked at that over the weekend but it did not advance me at all.

What I have just done is to connect to the mac via my Samsung Android phone with the vnc viewer installed on this phone - so it is clear that the mac has some how stored an invalid password that I can not remove.

i have within VNC 5.2.1 re typed in the VNC Standard password so I know that has been set ..

Within the macs Utilities folder you can change the key chain ( that might have stored something ) but it is not obvious to me


----------



## joeten

Hi I wonder if this can help here http://infolookup.securegossip.com/2012/07/28/changing-vnc-password-from-mac-osx-terminal/


----------



## Aanny

joeten

I think you are onto something .. I managed to WinSCP3 into the locked mac 
( VNC ) and found that none of the 3 files existed so I created them within the preference folder. 

I then got as far as :- 1) Change the file permission

After that I am stuck as I do not have access to another mac in order to create and then copy a hash value to then get into locked out mac ( VNC )
Mmm it was looking very promising


----------



## Aanny

I have just WinSCP3 into my iPad 3 just to see if anything resembling the com.apple.VNCSettings.txt file existed ( since it is an apple device ) 

But sadly not one of the 3 files sits within the preference folder .. it was I suppose worth a try but the iPad 3 is not a macbook, so I doubt that going down that avenue would have born any fruit.


----------



## joeten

Hi you would need to check this to see if it is the correct info Remote Desktop: Tips for assigning a VNC password to multiple clients


----------



## Aanny

Joeten 



Well can I at least nominate you for a medal ??


I am able to VNC to the mac ( finally ) ... so I am back to my starting position as far as the macbook goes before I hooked up the Airport extreme.


Before I start with this Airport extreme .... again, A BIG thank you



1) It should not be an issue adding the Airport extreme to my network 

( in extended wireless ) and then VNC into my macbook ? as this is where my problems all started.


2) The router allocated an IP Address to the Airport extreme which I had originally connected via its LAN Port ( and then extended wireless to the macbook ) .. 



so I am wondering if my VNC viewer is looking for the macbooks IP Address but in fact it has been hijacked by the Airport extreme having its own IP Address.



3) The router mode on the Airport extreme was greyed out so I could not change it to DHCP & NAT ?


Finally I looked at the Airport extreme link you sent and most of it made sense, therefore I do not understand why I can not get the Airport extreme to work as it should.


Bridge mode was mentioned ? is that an option.


I think what I must do before anything else is to re-set the Airport extreme to factory settings.


----------



## joeten

My son would have been more use here as he is used to working with apple products and could probably have saved us some time, but he is working so I took you as far as was possible for me. I will say I have 2 routers 1 from my ISP the other is an Apple airport similar to this Apple MD031B/A Airport Extreme Wireless N Gigabit Cable Router for PC & Mac 885909480777 | eBay which my son set up and it went to bridge mode automatically when we connected both machines.


----------



## Aanny

It is I think the very same one that I have - I purchased the item below.

Apple Airport Extreme Base Station | eBay

Your son is obviously a chip off the old block 

I think I have had enough thus far as I have been at this VNC issue for the last 3 days now .. I will start on the Airport extreme again probably on Wednesday :smile:


----------



## joeten

Good luck


----------



## Aanny

Hi joeten

I have made very good progress with the Airport extreme - but inevitably there are a few ( only a few ) things that I have not yet managed to resolve

Is it worth starting a new post here ? I am not sure what sort of expertise with Airport extreme exists here - but having said that you managed to give me a real push in the right direction.

I have tried the Apple community forums, but I hardly every get any responses so I think I need to try other forum sites.


----------



## joeten

Hi try the networking section Networking Support
There is a tutorial which might help can't promise though http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f31/tutorial-on-connecting-additional-routers-655257.html
If you do make a new thread, please provide them with the info requested here http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-and-wireless-connectivity-issues-573730.html
you can also reference back to this thread.


----------



## Aanny

Again many thanks


----------



## joeten

Anytime, you're welcome.


----------

